# Do you own a Skyline, are you just browsing...?



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Just thought it would be interesting to see....

Rob


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

I am looking at buying one(R33 GT-R).


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Nice Poll Rob, should be interesting to see how it comes out


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Looking for a good GT-R32 when I return to UK.
Probably going the self import route.

Have seen a few I like - 
Bayside Blue with T78 and PFC looks good......or
Gun-metal with 18" BBS Le Mans and 2530's.
mmmmm
Choices.


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

I wonder how many "lurkers" there are on this board.....

You may be surprised to know, but on some boards that I have seen, there could have been as many "unregistered" repeat visitors, as there were active members (i.e. registered and posting).


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I'm a lurker.
But I've been given permission to buy an R34


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Registered my vote.....

Great poll.

Daz


----------



## Big Lad (Apr 12, 2002)

I've been lurking in the shadows (No, I'm not Hank Marvin) for a long time, probably over 1Year+ just sucking up as much info as I can before I plunge myself into buying a R33 (was going to be a Supra, but again the info on this board has convinced me otherwise even tho I love em).

I probably check this and my own cars BBS probably 10-20 times a day, so I'll probably get sacked for doing no work before I actually get my Skyline


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Good poll Rob.

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Thanks for the kind comments 

Lightspeed, do you have any pics of the Bayside Blue with T78? How much is it up for? Sounds nice.

Rob


----------



## gtr34 (Jan 1, 2003)

First time on here, always been a 5.0 Mustang fan, but if I didn't have a Mustang I would have an R33 instead!


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Vennuth - hands off!

I'll send you pics when I've bought it or when someone else beats me to it.


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

I am too young to be ale to afford one. But when ive finshed college and University and got a decent job i will get one hopefully.


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Lightspeed, don't take it the wrong way! I was interested from a curiosity point of view. If I had the funding to buy an R32 with a T78 I wouldn't be sitting here on the net conductin polls! I would be out buying one!!! I'm a student, we don't buy anything 

Rob


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Ive have been shown*

an R32 bayside blue baby this week by someone we know.
Has suspension damage & is cheap.
Same one??


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

how about a poll listing the exact model of skyline owned ?


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

s2gtr said:


> *how about a poll listing the exact model of skyline owned ? *


Tops idea, but might be hard to run as the choice of models is quite sizeable... You have the following for the R32 alone...

GXi, GTE, GTS, GTS25, GTSt, GTS4, GT-R.

Thats without subdividing further down into the different Types (Type-M's and Type-S's etc)

Be nice to actually have a list of members for the upcoming club that shows this exact information though. Good idea that man.

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

*I don't fit..........*

Into any of the catagories !!  

Gazmo.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

*Good poll!*



Bajie said:


> *I'm a lurker.
> But I've been given permission to buy an R34  *


I'm also a lurker but I've given myself permission to buy a Skyline!    

/Perra


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Gazmo - name you category!

Rob


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

*Errrmmm.......*

I'm thinking.........

Gazmo.


----------



## m4tt_c (Jul 20, 2001)

i dont have one but my dad has


----------



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)

sorry, no skyline here...  but that may all change in the future, the very distant future.... ****. 

mitto matto


----------



## uk_skyman (Apr 6, 2002)

*ive got one*

and proud of it


----------



## mutant_matt (Jan 13, 2002)

I'm an occasional lurker but have no plans to buy one but can't help but be interested due to my friends IanS, Cem & Scott J Davies owning GTR's.

Matt


----------



## PepsiGuru (Sep 16, 2002)

*Skyline*

Does having one at MotoRex in the US count ? . . . I haven't recieved the car yet but its paid for  

Irving
GTR . . . .


----------



## Martin F (Nov 20, 2002)

Hmm voted but not sure i chose the correct option.

Think you need another option for owners of another performance car with an interest in the Skyline.


----------



## mutant_matt (Jan 13, 2002)

Martin,

Doesn't that come under:

*"I have no interest in the Skyline specifically but am interested in performance cars in general"*

?

Matt


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Lurker...

and possibly looking to buy an intercooler for my nova if i change engine from 2.0 on throttle bodies to a 315bhp 2.0 turbo

undecided as yet!


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Ian,

Be careful putting a 2.0 turbo into a Nova, its not so straight forward. You'd be better of buying a R32 GTS and modifying that as your base. 

History of my judgement is based on fact. It must be some 8 years back now, while at Uni a friend of mine did this (using a Calibra turbo engine) and the weight of the engine really upset the balance of the whole cars handling. The car (while there was no doubting it was fast for a nova) felt very uneasy and he managed to spin it several times despite being an excellent driver (had passed his advanced and done skid pan training). Usually coming in/out or around corners and roundabouts... and yes he did uprate the suspension. He also managed to snap his driveshafts more times than I can remember ... he seemed to always be getting them fixed. In the end he bought a 4x4 calibra, don't know what he's driving these days....

T


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Cheers Trevor, 

Ive currently got a 2.0 16v Nova on Throttle Bodies pushing 215bhp well I did have before writing it off 

Handling wasnt as bad as people make out, i had it with the 2.0 in for over 2 years and no hassle with it, theres ways of making them handle, sorting the anti roll bars, fitting an anti dive kit etc i have never managed to spin it yet, and have had it on the track too, neither have friends with them, i know quite a few people running the C20LET calibra engine.

plus theres something about 315bhp in a nova  12 second quarters anyone? :smokin:


----------



## daveygsi (Oct 15, 2003)

good idea Rob

i wonder how many skyline owners there are in uk...  

Davey


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well I lurked for a year, then decided to buy one. Spent about three months mithering over what type and how much money I had. In the end bought one from Japan (R33 GTR) but due to shipping delays it still hasn't left...  

Hoping I will actually have it here for early July...
T


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm a lurker really. I'm finishing university in june then the big bad world awaits. Depending on what job i get, i'll be looking at buying a Skyline this time next year.


----------



## StuyMac (Jul 19, 2002)

Looking to buy an R32 GTR 

Just in the process of selling my S14 and a Skyline seems the next step (before the S14 I had an S13)


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

*Lurked*

For a while then bought one last year.  
Only regret is i didn't buy one sooner.

Charlie...


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

im an evo owner and i do like skylines but as a second car , i was gonna get one but needed a family car with 4 doors  and got a honda and a vauxhall omega


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

I'd like to own a Skyline but I'm too young and subsequently I cannot afford one. So I voted for option 3.


----------



## shadowninja (Sep 29, 2002)

I see you can't change your option... when I first did it I didn't have one


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Thought i might aswell add to the list of owners*

Great forum though,no wonder it attracts non-owners aswell!!


----------



## Iain s14 (May 12, 2003)

I dont have a skyline yet, but as we have just found out that my wife is pregnant we need family cars, she's getting a focus and we've agreed that as soon as we can afford it i'm getting a skyline  
But that wont be for 2 years or so


----------



## Neil_H (Mar 30, 2004)

Don't own one currently but will be looking to get an R34 GTR next year probably. Have to buy a flat this year instead


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)




----------



## Spoons (Jul 6, 2005)

*I'm In*

Got mine last week.... never looked back.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Man this thread is old


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Tim said:


> Lurker...
> 
> and possibly looking to buy an intercooler for my nova if i change engine from 2.0 on throttle bodies to a 315bhp 2.0 turbo
> 
> undecided as yet!



Lmfao - look where "lurking" gets you


----------



## thesoulkeeper (Feb 9, 2005)

I own one.

Silver R33 GTR. had it a few months now (Although it is still at Option Motorsport for the 4th week in a row) I love it to bits.


----------



## 3NVY (Apr 26, 2005)

Errm, I lurke!!

Don't intend buying one cos hubby has one, son has one and daughter has one - so I can't really cos I have to be different! Sorry  But please don't hate me for it!!  I do have a very vested interest!


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> Lmfao - look where "lurking" gets you


WTF??
I never posted that. In fact, it was posted a month before I registered  .

I've never owned a Nova either.......honest


----------



## daveygsi (Oct 15, 2003)

hey there's nufin wrong with nova's i stil own one hahahaha

And a silver r33 datsun


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Tim said:


> WTF??
> I never posted that. In fact, it was posted a month before I registered  .
> 
> I've never owned a Nova either.......honest


The forum never lies Tim!

Damn lurker.


If i were you i'd go "lurk" outside a nice modelling agency.... if your current car list is anything to go buy, you'll be in heaven 

mook


----------



## blobsta (Jun 28, 2002)

I'm a pro lurker  

Join Date: Jun 2002   

was going to get an GTR32 but got a house instead   

Life keeps getting in the way of my fun


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

i'm one of the biggest GT-R enthusiasts you'll ever come across but my chances of owning one are somewhat slim as i live in the US. it would probably cost me around $120,000 to pry a legal R34 GT-R away from the 10-15 owners in the entire country. gotta love Motorex and those $80,000 markups for a car they _didn't legalize_. 

i suppose i could go the illegal route but if you get caught, your car gets crushed...


----------



## tschreibung (Jul 11, 2005)

hey kaneda, i too live in the U.S. and i know exactly what you are talking about. i do know of a guy that does all the legal work to get you one. i'm actually going to try and get the ball rolling for myself.


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

dont own a skyline, probably wont own one either, cant afford to. im one of these people always looking to improve the package and can see a skyline making me pennyless.

but if i won the lotto or landed a well paid job, then ill have two. just for the hell of it.


----------



## tschreibung (Jul 11, 2005)

I have a guy that lives near me over here in Florida that is selling his R33 but wants a little too much if you ask me. $45,000 USD. I've talked to him once, nice guy but I don't know if I'm willing to let go of my Z for it. I thiunk I need a little peer pressure to get me going.


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

I love fast cars and performance tuning in general the skylines are one of my favorite fast cars. 
And i don't own a car but a moutainbike maby a moped in the future.
But if some give me large bag of cash maby can't afford any car now.


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

i'm too young to drive,let alone be able to afford a skyline! but i'd love an R34


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

Ive been lurking but mainly to see what problems etc they have and i pick my R33 GTR up on monday 

The a lurker no more


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

I would love an R32 GTR, but i wouldn't get away with driving it for work. To own it as a 2nd car or a weekend car would be stupidly expensive as i wouldn't have much time for it :-(

I think i need to change jobs!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Errrrrrr. I'm an owner  
Have owned the car for six years and been a forum member for all that time as well


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2005)

Used to own a GTR 33, sold it and bought an NSX but stayed because its the best car forum on the interweb full stop.


----------



## Devious Jet (Jul 31, 2005)

I am a newbie from Australia.....Love talking to Skyliners in general.

I got an R31 4 door sedan with an Rb26dett in it and my wife has an R31 sedan also with an Rb30et.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Can you post a pic or three of your motors mate


----------



## JimD (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm hoping to buy one next year after my wedding. 

I have to face facts that now my RS Legacy is 16 years old it's getting a bit long in the tooth even for me, so I have been trying to decide between getting a much newer twin turbo Legacy or an R32 GTR. The newer Legacy would be far better value in the sense that I'd be able to get a much newer & lower milage car still around the 280bhp mark for my money, but I've always wanted an R32 so I figured I should buy one of those and keep my current Legacy as a toy/something to do track days etc, then I get the best of both worlds, the GTR I've always wanted and the unbeatable sound of the subaru that I know inside out now.


----------



## starsage56 (Aug 7, 2005)

guess this would be an appropriate place for a first post. i do not own a skyline, but really really want one. first came across them in gran turismo 3. loved how they looked, and from what i could tell from the game, were beasts of cars when souped up. and recently i just finished a 2003 calsonic skyline r34 touring car. thus furthering my desire to procure one. alas, i learned that they had been discontinued and worse, japan only. but there was hope, for i found rumours of nissan bringing the car back to production and to the states, after browsing around these newly found forums, i have deduced those rumors to be at least somewhat credible. 

id prefer an r34, but id take an r33 if one were available, though im not buying anything for a good long while, no job and im a poor college student.

random quick questions, how is the reliability for these things? gas milage?


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

yes i am a owner two but this will be my second r32 gtr...........albiet a silver v spec2, who can resize my photo of my new toy that i can use as a avatar


----------



## Stoneswe (Jun 17, 2004)

*Going to by one*

Hi everybody. 

Interesting results. Sorry to say I don't own an R33 GT-R... yet  but it is my hope to be able to buy one next season - and I can't wait!

What is interesting is how many actually owning one or several Skylines and it feels good to be able to get some knowledge about your upcoming dreamcar before buying it. Skylines doesn't come of trees in Sweden. 

We have some importer companies in Sweden and I have at least starting making good contacts with one of them and even been taken for a ride in his R33 GTS-25T which was mildly tuned, but with some serious uprated suspension and so on for drifting. And what a ride!!!  

I have been in some serious cars, but the Skyline made an impression like no other. 

Keep your thumbs together for me fixing my fondings with a two month old baby and so on.


Cheers,
Sten


----------



## paulgtr (Jul 20, 2005)

another lurker here , hoping to buy an r33 gtr very soon

Paul


----------



## random1 (May 29, 2005)

am looking to get a r34 gtr (v-spec 2) and put a few mods on but nothing as of yet because im 19 and drive my v.first car which is a black peugeot 106 1.0ltr with a [email protected] big bore


----------



## issking (Aug 10, 2005)

Technically I do now own a silver R33 GTR V-Spec, I just wish the boat it’s coming over on from Japan did the same speed. So all I can do at the moment is keep looking at the photos of it


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

I am just browsing and i don't own any car 
and i drive moutain bike(trek 4300)not a car
And i love japanse cars in general but like the nissan skyline gts-gtr the most.
Maby if some give me big bag of maby than i buy a nissan skyline can't afford any car now
 :smokin:


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

I used to own a R33 GTS, now own a RX7, on here as know a few of the peeps thus keeping myself updated on the latest goings on in the GTR world :smokin:


----------



## Tenacity (Aug 26, 2005)

*getting mine soon*

picking up my r33gtsturbo in a couple of weeks , oh yes been waiting a long time


----------



## Skyracer [se] (Mar 31, 2005)

Owner - www.skyracer.se










/Håkan


----------



## Bite Me (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey from the downunder,

I don't own skyline, in fact i'm looking at it at the moment i'm in process trying to sell my turbo'd Patrol 4x4.

When the 4x4 is sold i'll start shopping for 1.

Cheers

Grant


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

There's no option on your voting for bought one   but still waiting for delivery   .......Not long now though


----------



## V8guitar (Sep 7, 2005)

I am interested in getting a Skyline....its been a dream for the last few years, but needed something more practical day to day ( 3 kids and 25k miles per annum ).

Hence I bought a Volvo V70 T5, now throwing out 310BHP and 15.5 sec quarter.....which is nice. Better technique may shave a few tenths off, as its an auto and didn't power brake...on launch. Not bad for a wardrobe shifter..

Managed an 11 mins 10 round the Nurburgring but worried about pranging the family car so want something to take over there again.....Dirk Skoysmans runs have inspired me!

Now have £10k in the bank and considering a "toy"...so lurking a bit!


----------



## djdexter247 (Mar 31, 2005)

Built a valver nova before getting the skyline, biggest problem was the weight of the engine causing the front end to understeer like a bugger as you probably know - cant imagine how bad it would be with even more power!


How about a poll for just the base model ie R31, R32, R33, R34 just a quick thought as to limiting it,

Regards,

Jase E


----------



## floatindolphin (Aug 17, 2004)

should have a "used to have one but sold it and am now rich" answer in the poll


----------



## .:R32:. (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm browsing as I've wanted an R32 GTR since early 90's. Now current house sale enters final stages can finally afford one! (and the girlfriend approves as long as I stop going on about them everytime one passes us on the road - as if!)

Thinking of getting import from neweraimports.com as close to standard spec as I can then seeing where I go from there. Was getting worried that I wouldn't be able to deal with any problems with the Skyline myself but this forum has been a god-send for putting my mind at rest with wealth of advice a knowledge! Probably would have chickened out by now if it wasn't for this. Only thing left to sort out is a decent garage in the soutwest (near Bristol) - any reccomendations?


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Lurker for the next 5 months then someone can sell me their 32 gtr


----------



## AntD (Jun 1, 2005)

Looking to buy a R34 GTR sometime in the next year or two.The Supra will have to do for now


----------



## Glennon (Sep 25, 2005)

Well i'm only 16 but i'm a big fan of skylines and performance cars in general, haven't come on here to mess about or anything


----------



## MadGrip (Oct 11, 2004)

I have an EVO VII & am looking to change to a skyline, poss R33 GTR or R34 GTT


---------------------------------------
Visit my site
www.UK-Performance.Net


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

I ticked "I would like to own a Skyline but do not currently posess one due to age/lack of funding etc. "

Its not quite accurate as i am old enough and i can afford one. But i am not buying one yet, R32GTR is what i will be getting in a few years. In the mean time i am hugeley enjoying my 200sx and just assimilating skyline information from here and from the skyline owners club :smokin: 

Butuz


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm an owner x2!


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Not an owner. Looking to own atleast one in my lifetime for sure.


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

i'm a owner of a bayside blue 32 gtr v-spec 2  
i lurked for about a month before i found the car i liked.


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

Got an r33 gtr, but joined before buying it and did the classic "help needed" "what do I look for?" threads 

This thread is the oldest I ve seen yet!

Sev


----------



## 2NI (Dec 18, 2005)

New owner (car not even arrived yet!  ).

Been interrested in Skylines for years now... Previously owned 2 scoobies & my last car was an M3 E36 EVO.


----------



## Awan (Oct 26, 2004)

Always loved the skyline bought an R33 GTS-T now looking for an R32 GTR


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

originally was browsing as i was looking to buy, then bought and now has signed up.

very impressed too!


----------



## Woody_100 (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm a professional lurker.
I joined when I had the cash to buy one, but I went and got all sensible and bought a family car (diesel too) instead.
By the above admition, I shouldn't even be allowed on here, but I do have a couple of two wheeled babies that I get my jollies on when the suns out.

This is a great site, proof of which is that I lurk here a couple of times a day when not so busy at work <cough><cough>

Woody

2nd post in 2-1/2 years says it all


----------



## Mickwill (Mar 9, 2006)

Well,

I am looking to replace my Volvo, and since 700 & 900 series cars are either very high mileage or have not been looked after, I needed an alternative. 

Toyed with the idea of a GTS or GTR, beaten by other half for daring to suggest a coupe (we do a LOT of camping), and was about to give up. Then someone whispered the magic word Stagea....... Skyline + Kids + camping kit :smokin: 

Looking to obtain a Skyline Estate in October  

(Ps - dont tell her, she thinks it's just 'like the volvo' mmmmwwwwwahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha) 

Mick


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

At the present I own two Skylines, one R33 GT-R and one R34 GT-R. Both imported from the UK to Sweden, and both were originally imported from Japan to the UK.


----------



## ash-r34 (Aug 28, 2003)

I had a R33 GTR and then a UK 34 GTR, now drive a porsche 911.


----------



## Viffer (Oct 21, 2005)

Fisrt I was a browser, then an owner, now a repairman!!!


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

I own one and have done for 2 years, however i do intend to sell it soon for guess what ANOTHER Skyline lol

Once you've had one everything else is pointless


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2006)

*skyline estate*

Picked up my Stagea today! Dark blue RS Four V - nice steady drive back until I decided to surprise a boy racer at the lights on the carriageway near to home - sad but I couldn't resist. I kept looking behind me just to check that I was driving an estate car - a ten year old - factory standard estate! I am going to enjoy getting to know this car. Also I enjoyed a few bemused looks from other drivers - l could just see them saying 'what kind of car is that' - 'is it ugly or good looking?' and 'bloody hell - where's it gone!’ It’s got a few little knocks and scrapes in the usual places and will benefit from a few hours pampering - but it never fails to amaze me how much car you can get for less than four grand. With a bit of luck it'll still be in one piece in the morning (chavs allowing) and I can start giving it some tlc. First stop is going to be in the ice dept because the standard audio is naff and I’m pretty sure the speakers are blown. Next it’s going to have to be an induction and exhaust boost - advice please - if you don't know, it runs with the same RB25DET as the GTS (again tell me if I’m wrong).
Anyway I'm kind of a Skyline owner and only just but I think it counts.


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Always been a dream to have a GTR. Had years of tuning and racing hot hatches including a 12 second capable EP3 Civic Type-R which I will still be racing this year.
Choice was either Full Race install the Type-R or buy an already boosted car.
I brought the boosted car.:smokin:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Wheres the "In the Process of buying" haha getting it sent from Japan will be one hell of a interesting ride, let hope all goes well, im just about to sign some papers that say its ok for me to cry from giddyness when i drive this car =D


----------



## JasonGTR (Jan 3, 2006)

Proud owner of a 1991 BNR32. Cant ask for a better car, well maybe a BNR34, haha


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

lol, i own a Le Mans R33 GTR with 28,000 miles on the clock....but im always browsing


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

koopa said:


> lol, i own a Le Mans R33 GTR with 28,000 miles on the clock....but im always browsing



You lucky bugger, I'm after one at the moment. 

Couldn't forward me some pics could you, Koopa??

Steve


----------



## 33truballa33 (Apr 8, 2006)

im just looking i plan on getting one when i get back from iraq . sometime in 07 or 08 as i go to iraq in october


----------



## Snathe (Dec 6, 2003)

Where's the "sold the R32 and got a MUCH faster Soarer twin turbo" option????


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

33truballa33, Good luck in Iraq.. Watch yourself.

Mark.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Snathe said:


> Where's the "sold the R32 and got a MUCH faster Soarer twin turbo" option????


doesnt exist thats why!  

seriously tho...are they faster than a tuned gtr? rwd i take it


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> doesnt exist thats why!
> 
> seriously tho...are they faster than a tuned gtr? rwd i take it


cant possibly be faster. if i got it right they are both about the same weight, but the GTR's have the advantage over the 4wd system and the RB hehe(not saying the 1jz is bad orsomething!)


----------



## T-H (Mar 3, 2005)

Owner of a R32 GT-R.

// T-H


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm looking. I've spent a lot on the car a have - a fiesta, and for what i've spent, i've created/built a car that's plenty of fun to drive and gets attention at both cruises and at enthusiast shows.

I like to know plenty about the car i buy prior to buying it though. I'd like to know about all the special editions, which is the best platform and read up on people's experiences in all areas of ownership. Even if all i spend is 20 grand, it's still plenty of dollar to an average person and i'd prefer to draw on the knowledge of others before i do jump.

Skylines rarely excite me in all honesty. But the R34 has that edge that makes it not just look aggressive, but it's got that subtle content air of evil about it. Couple that with the extensive electronics and possibly one of the best drive-chains and platforms to ever grace the planet, it's technically interesting even if i never own one.

That said, i'd own one to put down the power it generates, to be a road weapon. Drift a little maybe, but to do the liner justice, driving from a to b as rapidly as you can without losing traction - now that's clever, that's not just an exciting drive, that's physics in motion. That's why i'd like a liner.

Aggression and performance with direction and control.


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Jul 9, 2004)

I own one for now  ... currently looking for another, I need a car to put an RB30 into.. I think a GTS-4 will do


----------



## gt350 (Jun 25, 2006)

Id love one sooooo bad but i would never get insured coz im too young.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Good poll as others have said ...

Me ... I'm an owner !


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

I just got my first... I think I'm hooked


----------



## Dark Angel (Feb 26, 2006)

I have a Skyline, although she's a bit older than most of the ones one here. Still, thanks to the very first Skylines we have today's modern ones! :bowdown1:


----------



## AnsonDobber (Jul 3, 2006)

Currently own an R34 GTR which i bought about a year ago. Previously had a 911 and an R33 GTR. :clap:


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

am going to own...


----------



## hissingsyd (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm sure I have one, memories not so good these days, its not in my garage, wonder if I left it somewhere...............


maybe its at Abbeys, i'll have to call them!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

hissingsyd said:


> I'm sure I have one, memories not so good these days, its not in my garage, wonder if I left it somewhere...............
> 
> 
> maybe its at Abbeys, i'll have to call them!



PMSL Syd. I know how you feel mate.


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

LMFAO

I had to go and see mine today just to remind myself what it feels like to own a skyline.

Neil


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Oi oi boys and girls.......the best are always busy arent they......hehehe


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

You sure you still got my gearbox!!!!


----------



## lucky shot (Jul 12, 2006)

need to finish uni and get a good job, one day tho, one day


----------



## gunzi (Mar 15, 2006)

I have a S14a and have found that lots of parts are compaitble between the S14a & Skylines.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

I own, Heavily tuned R32 GTR


----------



## logic (Aug 26, 2006)

Right now i live in Barbados and i own an AE86 with a 3SGTE motor in it but i am moving to the UK between now and december and i am hoping to purchase an R32 skyline


----------



## MR GTR (Jun 12, 2006)

i have a R32 GTR


----------



## Bat-Fink (Jun 22, 2006)

Browsing only 15.

Always liked the car don't post tho as search covers most of what I wanna know.


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm about to buy an R33 GTR preferably a v-spec but still on the look out for my perfect buy.


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

gunzi said:


> I have a S14a and have found that lots of parts are compaitble between the S14a & Skylines.


My Nismo 2 way LSD ended up in a drift S14.The back end of the 2540 turbo has the S14 turbo turbine.


----------



## gizmo71 (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm currently on my fourth Nissan, a 350Z coupé which I've had since the start of 2004, and which I'm replacing sometime around November with a Z Roadster (when they can be bothered to build and ship it :chuckle.

That should tide me over for 2-3 years after which the new GT-R will hopefully be here and stands a good chance of becoming Nissan number 6.  Assuming they don't badge it as an Infiniti of course. :chairshot


----------



## phatsupraboytt (Jun 3, 2005)

vennuth said:


> Just thought it would be interesting to see....
> 
> Rob


Theres no box for me to tick, can you add one saying I used to own a Skyline but being a T*at i sold it and now own nothing...:bawling: 


Thanks


----------



## JellySwindon (Oct 1, 2006)

Having a look at Nicks R33GTR from "Trojan Sport" next weekend...
So hopefully will be a proud new owner very very soon... :wavey:


----------



## M.R32 (Oct 7, 2006)

my dad is looking for an R32 with my help. and he is giving me the option to buy it when i can afford to insure it. im nearly 19 and i have a nissan 200sx s13 at the moment. i have been lurking on here for a while but registered yesterday


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Phil69 said:


> I'm about to buy an R33 GTR preferably a v-spec but still on the look out for my perfect buy.


Edit to the above - as of today, I now have a deposite down on the GTR33 V-spec for sale at MGT-racing. Couple of VERY small issues to sort out but I'm overjoyed about the car on the whole. Money goes through on friday and Garth is kindly sorting a couple of bits for me before I pick the car up a week after:clap:


----------



## Joules101 (Sep 21, 2006)

After playing the first Gran Turismo back in the late 90's, and then getting hooked on turbos after preferring a 944 turbo over some 911's on a Porsche trackday, I started looking for either a Mitsubishi GTO or GTR 32 around 4 or 5 years ago. I got serious around 3 years ago and bought a UK GTR33 V-Spec, I had such a great time with it, I recently bought a UK GTR34 V-Spec to replace it - owning 2 at the same time, albeit briefly, was great!


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

Just had a major chrash a late night in my Peugeot 205 (Bought to be a winter car), and i went through 3 front gardens - So i'm home with some broken ribs now - and I will probably lose my driver license for 3 years :chairshot 
So untill I get my license back, I will have the time to save up money for a GTR.

/Swobber


----------



## 91gts4 (Oct 10, 2006)

I am a Z guy. I owned a twin turbo 300ZX for 2 years and totalled it just 3 weeks ago. As a replacement, I just got myself a '91 gts-4. I paid about $2,500 for it.


----------



## Road Runner (Oct 14, 2006)

Skyline and other performance Nissan owner for over 3 years...


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

Should have my GT-T in the next 3 months... Took a whole year to convince the wife that it was a nessesity rather than something i just wanted...


----------



## SENSASIAN (Oct 16, 2006)

i own a r33 jet black skyline!!!
with 18" chrome rims and full blitz exhaust


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

SENSASIAN said:


> i own a r33 jet black skyline!!!



The best colour there is :chuckle:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

im a young one here on the forums, but i've been in love with skylines for a long time. 

my love begun when my uncle took me to the UK about 5 years ago (when i lived in holland) in his 400hp subaru impreza. we went to silverstone and i caught my first glimpse of a real R34. nothing from the pages of the internet, or magazines. the real thing. . i loved the sound, looks and just everything about it. 

shortly after that i moved to the carribean, with two skylines on the island in total(60x6 kilometers the island is). both where owned by two asian guys who run a japanese restaurant. i talked to them for a bit,sat in the car a few times but sadly didnt get rides. they where both pretty much stock they said, apart from exhaust and a bit of feul management. i then started saving for one.

well i lived there for two years, became an avid reader of the GTR.co.uk website, and started reading and gaining knowledge about skylines a lot. 

thats when i also got interested in higher performance engines and also HOW to get those firgures. 

then i moved to the uk, got my first rides (james hudson D1 spec R32 GTR and jasons R32 GTST). 

im seriously hooked now, got the savings pretty much sorted(well close to!).

plan is to buy a reasonable car soon, when i passed my full license (got some trouble with the DVLA thingy now as i havent lived here for 2 years yet). when im 18/19 as soon as the insurance allows it, i want to get a nissan 200sx s13 or S14.

when im 20 try and get insurance on a skyline and if it doesnt work out 21...


----------



## ScottG (Oct 10, 2006)

I have just got mine!!!! a 1994 R33 GTS-T, happiest bloke on the planet!!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

bkvj said:


> well i lived there for two years, became an avid reader of the GTR.co.uk website, and started reading and gaining knowledge about skylines a lot.



I waited a bit longer till I was 31 but my insurance was a doddle by then :thumbsup:


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm making a skyline my first project car...starting from as soon as I get out of Uni and get the necessary 8k or so together. (not much I know, but I expect to get something I will need to work on for years anyway)


----------



## sheepers (Oct 17, 2006)

your probably not going to like this but,
i own an R32 GTR, its a parts car. i have an RA28 toyota celica which im making into 4WD, 4WS beast with the help of the GTR's heart and electronics.
the celica is powered by a 1JZ-GTE, a 2.5 twin turbo toyota motor.
ive joined this forum so i can ask for help, cauz lord knows im going to need it. however, in my short time in the world of the great GTR ive learned allot so maybe i can help also.
if you want to see what im up to then let me know and ill post some pics.
latter,
sheepers.


----------



## sheepers (Oct 17, 2006)

i should also say that i was watching bathurst the day that Jim Richards:bowdown1: kicked the crap out of anything this side of the world had to offer, and i have been to the mueseam (sp) where that car now lives, ive sat in that car:GrowUp: i LOVE R32 GTR's. one day ill own a completely original one. ( wife permitting )


----------



## chrisgtx (Jan 11, 2005)

i own a 1990 mazda 323GTX stripped out track car with 280BHP,this has evolved over 6 years, i love the handling and power and i have done pretty much everything myself....but i have always wanted a R32 GTR(400+BHP),im hoping to get one in the spring after i have been to the nurburgring(spelling) in the mazda,i'm hoping to keep the 2 cars but we'll have to see how the funds look.
my biggest worry is mechanical failure like the poor bugger in the other thread,oil leaks,gearbox crunches etc,so i would want to buy a recently rebuilt modded one by a reputable garage,well thats the plan anyway!


----------



## catch22 (Nov 15, 2006)

Ive had mine for 3 weeks now,and boy have I got grief from all sides! My wife calls it a CARbuncle on our driveway, ive been called a hoon, boy(?) racer ,triad and god knows what else to come. Its great:chuckle: 
And I originally thought I might be too old to enjoy getting such a hostile reaction from all and sundry!
I tell em its only a wee GTT... wait till I get the GTR!!
And yes you cant beat black, hung low n mean lookin


----------



## chosen one (Aug 29, 2006)

Well this is my second skyline. I had an R32 sold it about 5 years ago then went the mitsubishi route FTO, mirage cyborg, Pajero Evolution and about 3 months ago came back to Skylines in the form of a R33 GTST. They just keep pulling you back


----------



## peteplt (Dec 3, 2006)

*help*

hi i am interested in buying a skyline but am a bit confused with all the variants eg r32,33&34 also r type,m [email protected] type not to mention the various others i have seen advertised . i would be most gratefull if any of you can shed some light on it for me . thanks pete


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

have a look on wikipedia, type in "nissan skyline".


----------



## secure (Aug 27, 2006)

I've owned my R32 Gtst now over a year and a half and planning to buy a Gtr in the new year and use this forum alot as there is some great info and find that when i search for a question i can find it instead of having to ask so dont actually post because so far any questions ive needed answers to i've found have already been answered.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a supra but also love skylines... pop in every now and then to have a read up:thumbsup:


----------



## IoM GTR (May 20, 2004)

Am lookin to buy an R32 GTR and came here for advice and information :bowdown1:


----------



## MrLeone (Sep 13, 2005)

I have a 700hp Evo, but have also just bought me a 800hp+ R34!
So from today on, Im an Skyline owner also..


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

MrLeone said:


> I have a 700hp Evo, but have also just bought me a 800hp+ R34!
> So from today on, Im an Skyline owner also..


Then come up very quick with some pics . . .:wavey:


----------



## MrLeone (Sep 13, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> Then come up very quick with some pics . . .:wavey:


The Skyline is still on its way from Japan, so I dont have much pics on it yet!
But trust me, they will come as soon as the car arrives.. and the plans are many for the Skyline. Carbon bodykit, carbon dashboard, stripped inside, more power ++++ 

The Evo is another story.
Here are som links to some pics:

http://www.monstertour.net/monstertour/monster-evo/monster-pics/1024/Bilde 0077.jpg

http://www.monstertour.net/monstertour/monster-evo/monster-pics/1024/Bilde 0088.jpg

http://www.monstertour.net/monstertour/monster-evo/monster-pics/1024/Bilde 0177.jpg

Here are also a teaser from my lastest DVD, where you are inboard and outboard around the Evo...
http://www.monstertour.net/monstertour/teaser/teaser01.wmv


----------



## R34 GT-ART (Mar 17, 2005)

Yo! 

Your pix looks hot! I'm just browsing, but I put my car up for sale a day or so ago. This means nothing, just liked your pix. 

Bernard


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

MrLeone said:


> Here are also a teaser from my lastest DVD, where you are inboard and outboard around the Evo...
> http://www.monstertour.net/monstertour/teaser/teaser01.wmv


I've just watched the teaser and it looks awsome:thumbsup:


----------



## MrLeone (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks guys..
Not to rip anyone of here, but the 3 hour DVD is available to buy from me..
Just PM me if anyone wants it!

Pics of the Skyline R34 GTR 800hp +++ project is coming soon..


----------



## reepers13 (Jun 21, 2005)

i had a black r32 but sold it 3 months ago....

its now famous over the net as the new owner wrote it off....

would like a white 32 in the future but funds dont allow it... + im only 22...


----------



## Marco polo (Aug 6, 2002)

no i dont ,Ford Cosworth all the way 

marco


----------



## Connor GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Not old enough to own any kind of car yet .


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

I currently own a Jap spec S14a.....hoping to get a skyline in a few years time. Can't at the moment as i'm only 21 and struggling to pay for the 200 insurance, especially with mods!!


----------



## popeye (May 2, 2006)

*nearly there*

hi there
im 40 this year and im going to treat myself.....im living in southern Ireland and im going to push the boat out............
er34gtt is the one for me, silver or black ....Torque Uk have 2 nice ones but unfort they are semi-autos...loooking for some advice as to whether to stay away from semi-autos or go for it,
I have a budget of 13000yo yo's......
this is a fab site but i do find the car sale prices at least 10-20% above the many many other reputable dealers across the UK....pity.:squintdan 

popeye


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Well, I say go with a manual if you want it as a drivers car and not as a run around because the semi auto box won't really do what you want when you want it to. Not from experience, but im pretty sure im correct.


----------



## dannyboy24 (Dec 9, 2004)

I am not sure what category i fall under, I had an R34 GTt for 2 years but sold it back in March!!! I have an S14a at the mo, but am looking to get another Skyline.


----------



## dannyboy24 (Dec 9, 2004)

popeye said:


> hi there
> im 40 this year and im going to treat myself.....im living in southern Ireland and im going to push the boat out............
> er34gtt is the one for me, silver or black ....Torque Uk have 2 nice ones but unfort they are semi-autos...loooking for some advice as to whether to stay away from semi-autos or go for it,
> I have a budget of 13000yo yo's......
> ...


Hold out for the Manual, it will be well worth it. My one was manual and loved it, tried a couple of semi-auto's but you just never got the same sensation of driving.


----------



## seagull (Jan 15, 2007)

i have a black skyline gtr r34 v-spec

numberplate is GTR-034 

and a 350Z with numberplate 350ZZ


----------



## Lesliedc (Jan 23, 2007)

No I don't own a Skyline or do I? What I own is a Nissan Stagea, no mention of Skyline anywhere. However it has Skyline running gear 4wheel drive etc 2.5 single turbo engine, currently turning out 300bhp. It also has Nismo shocks and springs and factory Aerobody kit with HKS exaust system. It has been on track days fairly regularly and the avatur shows it at Brands Feb last year.
Some people call it the Skyline estate.
I have to admit that the urge to sell it and get a GT-R32 constantly sits at the back of my mind, but this is a 2000 model and taking a step backwards in age of car unsettles me somewhat.
OK, what comments folks.


----------



## joney (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm building a fast road/track/Nurburgring 200sx with my brother at the moment, so I'm browsing here looking for parts as some of the standard skyline stuff makes good upgrades (was hoping to buy R33 GTR brakes of George GTR when he was planning on upgrading, before he had a few other probs that needed the money).

I'm currently trying to find out what the sizing of the R32 or R33 rads are as I've noticed loads of guys in 200s have to wind down the power on track as the cooling system isn't up to it which is rather ghey IMO so I want to go with something that's proven to cope with 400+bhp

I'm going to graduate as an engineer in about 2 weeks, and hoping to work in motorsport (in talks with a btcc team) or in engine development, and also play with carbon fibre in my spare time with my brother who's an automotive design graduate.

There seems to be rather a lot of bitching going on, particularly in the drag racing stuff, which I guess is a product of the hard work, time and money that's been pumped in.... but away from that I like the informed technical chat and the extent a lot of you guys can go with the tuning that I'm not yet able to fund :thumbsup:


----------



## kraqcommando (Apr 24, 2007)

GrahamM said:


> I am looking at buying one(R33 GT-R).


me too


----------



## dave100 (Oct 23, 2006)

I am browsing again and getting some info gathered with a view to buying as it didnt come off last xmas due to money problems ie not enough of it! :chuckle:


----------



## johnthesifu (Feb 14, 2007)

I would like to own a Skyline but do not currently posess one due to age/lack of funding etc.  only 7 more years till i can get my very own skyline


----------



## Rank (Mar 17, 2007)

A newbie owner of a R33 GTS-T.

Boy what a learning curve.


----------



## Kevin Atkins (Jun 27, 2005)

Evo driver here, pop in here now and then to take a look. Always good to catch up with you guys, and quite often get to chat to John Fuggles at events here and there.


Rgds

Kev


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

skyline owner for over a year and loving every second of it :thumbsup:


----------



## callyuk (May 15, 2007)

came here for advice as im looking on getting a 95 gts-t but so far had no replys to my posts


----------



## dave100 (Oct 23, 2006)

am going to view one in UK midweek so i may be an owner by thursday :runaway:


----------



## ExZaCc (Dec 18, 2005)

been on here for along time just reading posts/not posting, should be pickin up my first r33 gtr vspec within a few weeks.

cant wait


----------



## jellgtr (Feb 4, 2006)

does owning a money pit count.......


----------



## diddy_p (Oct 5, 2006)

i would like to have an r34 gtr m-spec (if possible!! - they are rare!) in a couple of years, i drive an absolutely mint 300zx twin turbo right now, i could buy a skyline now but i need to save money for other ventures...


----------



## jko (May 9, 2007)

Purchased an amazing Bayside Blue GTR R34 a couple months ago and loving every second of it (maybe except the Ogura clutch) :chuckle:


----------



## Baz-GTR (Apr 11, 2007)

Own a Mine's tuned R32 GTR and absolutely love it, getting more time to access the forum now so 'll be around a bit 

Had a 300zx Twin Turbo (Manual - UK spec) for just over a year... the GTR is sooooo much better and performance is a totally different league. Yeah I'm happy with it


----------



## dave100 (Oct 23, 2006)

Bought a Do-Luck kitted R33 last thursday! Am in love already!


----------



## diddy_p (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey Baz,
was your 300zx modified in any way?


----------



## D4NNY (Jan 19, 2007)

been the owner of ma r33gtr v-spec since the end off last year best car ive bought for a long time 

only prob i have is it been in the garage for nearly two months getting the engine prob looked at and sorted


----------



## aeron (May 6, 2007)

skyline gts... still a skyline.


----------



## Blitz99 (May 14, 2007)

Proud owner of a 99 R34 GTR V-spec for just over a month now. loving every minute of it. I cant get over how loud my Amuse exhaust is....no stereo will compete...:chuckle:


----------



## (Wingnut) (May 31, 2007)

Newb here. But a proud owner of a 1991 TH1 BNR32. :squintdan


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Still waiting for my first GTR to be fettled so I can pick it up (come on GTArt  ).

I'm like a kid before Xmas...


----------



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

I don't owned a skyline but would like to eventually own a GTR one day. The thing that puts me off with Skylines are when i hear people on this site that they spent thousands and thousands of pounds for engine rebuilts and parts.


----------



## enilyks (Oct 24, 2006)

YokoAE86 said:


> I don't owned a skyline but would like to eventually own a GTR one day. The thing that puts me off with Skylines are when i hear people on this site that they spent thousands and thousands of pounds for engine rebuilts and parts.


And it's worth every penny


----------



## D4NNY (Jan 19, 2007)

enilyks said:


> And it's worth every penny



got to agree with this answer they are well worth the money and any hassel they bring lol:chuckle:


----------



## Yorl (Sep 20, 2006)

Future Skyline owner in short time. Just came here to look for some advice and learn a couple of things! This summer...


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

This thread's run its course WAY more than expected. Time for it to die.


----------

